
Brandless Is Shutting Down - mardifoufs
https://www.businessinsider.com/brandless-shutting-down-no-new-orders-2020-2
======
mardifoufs
SoftBank lost 250m$, basically subsidizing purchases of thousands of clients.
Matt Levine really hit the nail on the head when he said that the Vision fund
is effectively redistributing billions of dollars to the public.

But even for a Vision fund backed start up, the burn rate seems crazy for a
retail operation that should have been able to adjust it's prices/inventory
much faster than the average retailer? 250m$ is basically the sales revenue
from 100m units at 3$ minus shipping. For them to just abruptly shut down is
weird, maybe Softbank decided to pull the plug to recover some of the money
left.

------
speby
Eh, nothing much to see here. Brandless products were a. anything but
brandless and b. not all that great. Neat concept, terrible
execution/implementation. And probably not a realistic one.

